# Problem with PDCA website.



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I was updating my "Find a painter" profile on PDCA.Org yesterday. First a few of my photo's would not load and it said some type of error. then a video would not load. Now I cannot get on at all. Anyone else having problems?


----------

